

Former NASA execs form business, plan Moon landing by 2020 for $1.4bn - anigbrowl
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-20635597

======
alexhawdon
I thought most of the scientific value (at least in near-term) of going to the
moon was in the getting there - not what you do when you arrive.

And other nations basically booking an off the shelf moon trip from a US
company for 'prestige'? Doesn't make a great deal of sense to me.

You might be able to sell this to an extremely wealthy private individual, but
I don't see anyone taking that risk until they've proved they can do it safely
at least once, which obviously presents a catch-22 situation.

I would love to be proved wrong, but I'm afraid I just don't see this
happening.

